# Records of a Relative who died in Cork Lunatic Asylum now called St. Anne's Mental Asylum



## mrsg09 (2 Nov 2009)

Hi all

I am sure this is in the wrong topic, please feel free to move.

A great grand parent of mine was committed to the Cork Lunatic Asylum in the 1930's, she was the victim of domestic violence and when she tried to get help the local doctor and her husband had her committed.

While I have her birth, death and marriage certificate I am trying to get records from the Asylum in Cork (St Annes.).

Could anyone give me advise how to go about this?

Thanks in advance
MrsG


----------



## ariidae (2 Nov 2009)

What a horribly sad story 

It looks like St. Anne's was a unit of the old 'Eglington Asylum' that is now called Our Lady's Hospital. 
(Photographer's are discussing it and the beauty of the old buildings here [broken link removed])

It looks like the Cork City and County Archives might have the information you need. They say they have records on Our Lady’s Hospital Cork Mental Hospital from 1883 to 1958.

[broken link removed]


----------



## mrsg09 (3 Nov 2009)

thank you so much for your post and for finding that information, i will give them a ring and see can they help me.

it is a horrible story. she died in the asylum, at the age of 33 and left behind 4 small children. 

Thanks again, hopefully I will get some information


----------



## Eileenj83 (25 Oct 2020)

H


mrsg09 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am sure this is in the wrong topic, please feel free to move.
> 
> ...


Hello, I realise this post is quite old and you might be inactive but I'm interested to know if you managed to locate these records from St Anne's? I have a similar situation. 
Thank you


----------



## Purple (29 Oct 2020)

Eileenj83 said:


> H
> 
> Hello, I realise this post is quite old and you might be inactive but I'm interested to know if you managed to locate these records from St Anne's? I have a similar situation.
> Thank you


These are terrible stories and unfortunately by no means unique. Generations of women had the threat of being locked up hanging over them if they tried to escape abuse or even suffered from postnatal depression.


----------



## Leper (29 Oct 2020)

Eileenj83 said:


> H
> 
> Hello, I realise this post is quite old and you might be inactive but I'm interested to know if you managed to locate these records from St Anne's? I have a similar situation.
> Thank you



Your first point of contact regarding any hospital records in the public system is the HSE. HSE headquarters is situated on Wilton Road, Cork. I'd make a telephone call first and back it up by email and keep detailed records of any contact* even if it's a 10 second phone call. (* and I mean all contact including names, workplace).

Please note HSE staff are obliged to give their name + contact details to you and all correspondence must be answered.


----------

